# Finally got a setup



## norman vandyke (Dec 24, 2015)

Finally broke down and bought a stabilizing kit, resin and dyes. Here's some of my first test runs. Middle bottle stopper is ROB in blue/green. Left is double dyed green and red box elder burl(I did this incorrectly trying to correct a mistake with having the original green dye too light). Right is blue/green dyed box elder burl. The two pot call blanks are curly mango in blue(I'm fairly pleased with how these came out). Criticism and tips welcome.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 24, 2015)

Simply gorgeous! Hard to criticize. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 24, 2015)

Norm, good looking blanks ! What set up you go with, IYDMMA = ( if you don't mind me asking)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 24, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> Criticism and tips welcome.



I gotta tip for ya...make some more!!! Those are great looking Norm!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## norman vandyke (Dec 24, 2015)

I also made the discovery that I don't need to buy containers to fit the blanks. I tried out making them out of cardboard to fit said blanks and lining them with plastic. Works great and uses less resin than a container too large for the job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 24, 2015)

Very nice, Norm! I really like that blue dyed curly mango - definitely pops!


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 24, 2015)

The plastic containers for food storage work too. All different sizes....


----------



## norman vandyke (Dec 24, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> The plastic containers for food storage work too. All different sizes....


I originally got a few of those but I like the ability to cut them to specific size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 24, 2015)

Looking good man! 

I've been fooling around running my first couple batches. Can't wait to try Some dye those look killer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Dec 24, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Looking good man!
> 
> I've been fooling around running my first couple batches. Can't wait to try Some dye those look killer.


Thanks! I'm hoping to try doing some double dyeing on purpose next week.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 26, 2015)

Norm what dye did you use those turned out nice.


----------



## norman vandyke (Dec 26, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Norm what dye did you use those turned out nice.


Plain blue aniline dye. I think it's stick fast. So far, mango seems to be the easiest wood I've tried dyeing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 26, 2015)

Stickfast makes resin also but it's one of the few brands I haven't tried. What resin did you use and do you like it?


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Very nice dye job.


----------



## norman vandyke (Dec 26, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Stickfast makes resin also but it's one of the few brands I haven't tried. What resin did you use and do you like it?


I used stick fast resin and it worked great. From what I can tell it's just as good as what I've got from members on here who stabilize for me. I don't know which resin they use though. I know the color on ROB seems to be exactly the same after stabilization with no dyes. I am having trouble mixing yellow into the resin. It seems to clump and stay clumped and I can't figure out why.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VotTak (Dec 31, 2015)

Norm, you can try dyes from Alumilite corp as these are natural for Cactus Juice.
BTW I'm still trying to impregnate ROB with some colors... Sometimes it is not that bad... but the more I try the more I'm thinking that ROB is best to stabilize in clear and use it as is. It is very nice natural colors and with dyes it just not making it look better, just my opinion. I'm not arguing ... just trying to state my thought.


----------



## norman vandyke (Dec 31, 2015)

VotTak said:


> Norm, you can try dyes from Alumilite corp as these are natural for Cactus Juice.
> BTW I'm still trying to impregnate ROB with some colors... Sometimes it is not that bad... but the more I try the more I'm thinking that ROB is best to stabilize in clear and use it as is. It is very nice natural colors and with dyes it just not making it look better, just my opinion. I'm not arguing ... just trying to state my thought.


So far I've only tried dyeing in blue. Lighter areas pick it up great and darker areas not as much but a little. I'm gonna try green next time I try it out.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Those look great Norm. Have fun testing your new ventures. Some work out great some well there is always more wood!!


----------



## norman vandyke (Dec 31, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Those look great Norm. Have fun testing your new ventures. Some work out great some well there is always more wood!!


Yeah, one thing I found out yesterday is that yellow orange and blue don't really match well triple dyed in box elder burl. Looks cool just not the right colors. Should have gone red for the main color over blue.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Red,Black,Green are good colors that I like I fine the yellow is awesome in the pen blanks though.


----------



## CWS (Dec 31, 2015)

I use Aluminite dyes and the green works well but I have problems getting a deep shade blue. I may need to use more dye. The Aluminite mixes well with Cactus Juice.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jan 1, 2016)

Oh here's what orange, yellow and blue look like together.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 1, 2016)

That's a cool piece man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 1, 2016)

That looks like a Zombie Pot Call blank. I can see several in it


----------



## norman vandyke (Jan 1, 2016)

I still think it could use red in place of blue but it's too late now. Lol


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 6, 2016)

Holy zombiecolors!!! Those are awesome colors Norm!!!


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 7, 2016)

Cool looking blank Norm ! Do you do a cure cycle between each color ?


----------



## norman vandyke (Jan 7, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Cool looking blank Norm ! Do you do a cure cycle between each color ?


Only way I've tried so far.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 7, 2016)

Some cool color combos.


----------



## VotTak (Jan 12, 2016)

Those 2 last pieces are just great!!! Your colors come very bright and vibrant. Love that result.


----------

